# Perform CCBL Lathe



## Rond (10 Feb 2014)

I have just got a Perform CCBL wood turning lathe but there is no manual with it. I am completely new to wood turning and wonder if anyone can help me find a manual. Many thanks.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (10 Feb 2014)

normal procedure would be to google the manufacturers website and find their support page. Usually therein will be a pdf downloadable version of your machine


----------



## paul-c (10 Feb 2014)

hi and welcome Rond
from memory i think the perform lathes were a cheaper alternative available from axminster, however they were identical parts to the axminster models.ie the m900 axminster lathe had a cheaper yellow perform model with the same specs.
axminster manuals are available online from their website.
hope this helps 
cheers
paul-c


----------



## CHJ (10 Feb 2014)

From what I remember the manual for these machines was of little use.

This M950 manual is the same construction

Main thing is to keep the belt drive pulleys cleaned out and lubricated regularly, once a month if heavily used.

Heres I a thread with some comments about a comparable system.

Need to grease the motor shaft through the grease nipple in the end of the shaft and dry lubricant on the headstock pulley and speed mechanism.


----------



## Robbo3 (10 Feb 2014)

You can download a manual for the Perform CCL lathe, which is similar I believe, from APTC
- http://www.axminster.co.uk/manuals/


----------



## Rond (11 Feb 2014)

Many thanks for your replies. Have tried Axminster site but it would appear this is no longer supported. Managed to get CCL manual which looks very similar.
Thanks again for replies
Ron


----------



## CHJ (11 Feb 2014)

That range of lathes are pretty generic in construction, various colour finishes and quality control price points being the only basic difference between any of the brand names.

If you need spares you will find the current 900 series from Axminster will be a sound source of spares, more or less regardless of who marketed them.
The perform range were the economy versions of the current 900 series from axminster.


----------



## woodturnerEric (12 Feb 2014)

try looking for a manual for the Hobby Series AWVSL 1000,its the same lathe as the CCBL1100 just re-badged and painted a new colour,I had one for seven years,its a good starter lathe,its now still in use with my soninlaw,one thing you do need to do on a regular basis,every 3-6 months,depending on usage is to lubricate the pulley axles with the red oilgrease Axminster supply,keeps it running like a brand new lathe.


----------

